# Okaloosa island pier question



## cole tarnok (Aug 19, 2008)

I was just wondering if anybody has had any luck on this pier? I went a couple of weeks ago and it looked pretty nice. Another thing i liked was that they dont care if you shark fish from it. Anyway just wanted to see if anybody had any good or bad experiences here.

thanks, cole


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

you mean jokealoosa island wishing pier ? old joke from a local


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

come on man, they catch plenty off there..I was out there last Saturday


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Pier fishing won't really pick up until mid march when the pompano, spanish and cobia start moving in. until then you can expect a few redfish and sheephead.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Okaloosa Island Fishing Pier 

1030 Miracle Strip Pkwy (E)

Ft. Walton Bch, Fl 32548

850-244-1023

www.okaloosaislandpier.com

$1 walk / $7 to fish.


----------

